# paysafecard nutzlos?



## poiu (27. November 2012)

Hi,

Eigentlich keine top aktuelle news da schon seit September gültig, aber hier stand noch nichts dazu!

Dank dem neuen Geldwäschegesetz sind E-Geld karten wie Paysafecard ihn ihrem nutzen stark beschnitten worden.

Betrifft alle anonymen online Zahlungsdienste wie PaysafeCard, UKash, Kreditkarten zum aufladen (wireCard) könnte aber auch paypal betreffen.

Paysafecard ist ja im Netz sehr beliebt, zB bei Steam aber auch bei auslänischen Shops, halt überall wo man nicht grade sein Konto Hinterlassen will. Gab ja genug news zu Datenverlusten von Unternehmen!

Seit dem 5.9.12 ist das zusammenlegen von Paysafe Karten nicht mehr möglich und somit einer der größten Vorteile dieser Karten.

Mal ein beispiel, muss man einen Betrag von 11€ bezahlen konnte man zwei Paysafecard zusammen legen und so zB denn Restbetrag von alten Karten nutzen, also neue Karte 10€ + alte Karte mit 1,01€ Rest 

Heute muss man eine Paysafe Karte von 20€ kaufen und viel Spaß mit dem 9€ Restguthaben, zusammen legen geht ja jetzt nicht mehr, also muss man etwas für genau 9€ kaufen, oder sich denn Betrag von paysafe gutschreiben lassen zB per Überweisung = Kontodaten im Netz angeben Juhu.

Information zu paysafecard und my paysafecard - paysafecard.com

E-Geld in Deutschland - Veränderungen für paysafecard

gute alte Deutsche Bürokratie hat mal wieder zugeschlagen 

Na dann wünsche ich euch noch viel spaß beim Online kauf
poiu


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

Das könnte dann glatt eine neue Sparte im Handel hervorbringen, eine Tauschbörse für solche Karten.
Es ist ja bekanntlich einfacher die Kunden in der Freiheit zu beschneiden anstatt mögliche Gesetze auszuschöpfen.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2012)

mir ist das beim Steam deal gestern aufgefallen, wollte einige paysafekarten mit Restbeträgen entwerten und dann kam die Benachrichtigung das das zusammenlegen nicht möglich sei.

Toll denn das sind so 50c-2€ Beträge gewesen und nach einem Jahr verfallen die ja auch



> Du kannst jede deiner gekauften paysafecard PINs in den ersten 12 Monaten gebührenfrei nutzen.
> 
> Hast du 12 Monate nach Kauf der PIN das Guthaben noch nicht aufgebraucht, wird dir eine Bereitstellungsgebühr
> in Höhe von 2 EUR pro Monat von diesem Restguthaben abgebucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2012)

Zumindest für einen gewissen Restbetrag hätte man es ja weithin erlauben können. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Geldwäscher mit einen 7,5t anrücken um die Karten zu versilbern.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (27. November 2012)

Wird bei steam nach wie vor gehen da du dein Konto aufladen kannst sprich 10€ PSC, 20 oder 25€. Also dass man sie garnicht mehr zulegen kann stimmt schon, aber man kann sie alle auf ein gemeinsames Konto hauen


----------



## poiu (27. November 2012)

korrekt bei steam kann man nacheinander das Guthaben aufladen, nur geht das wohl nicht überall. 

ich vermute mal das einige shops das wohl auch so machen werden.


----------



## joel3214 (27. November 2012)

O man


----------



## GreatDay (27. November 2012)

Ich liebe die PSC und benutze diese dementsprechend sehr häufig.
Erst vorgestern habe ich mich für eine Paysafecard in höhe von 25€ entschieden, da ich bei Steam eine Bestellung von 10,49€ aufgegeben habe.

Zumindestens kann man sein Guthaben ja soweit reduzieren bis nur noch ein kleinst Betrag übrig bleibt aber ob der Verlust auf dauer nicht zu hoch ist werde ich ja sehen...

Hmm, schade


----------



## Whoosaa (27. November 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> korrekt bei steam kann man nacheinander das Guthaben aufladen, nur geht das wohl nicht überall.
> 
> ich vermute mal das einige shops das wohl auch so machen werden.


 
Wie? Bei Steam kann man also doch noch mit mehreren PSCs bezahlen?


----------



## lunar19 (27. November 2012)

Sehr bedauerlich. War echt ne gute Alternative bei Steam und anderen


----------



## Atomtoaster (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie? Bei Steam kann man also doch noch mit mehreren PSCs bezahlen?


 
Du kannst dein Steam Guthaben aufladen, dazu klickst du oben rechts auf deinen Benutzernamen in Steam, wählst Accountdetails und dann rechts oben auf der angezeigten Seite kannst du es aufladen.
Dies kannst du mehrfach hintereinander machen, ab Beträgen von 10€.

D.h. Ja, du kannst es mit mehreren PSC aufladen also quasi mehrere benutzen.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2012)

@Whoosaa

du kannst dein Steam Guthaben in denn 5, 10€ usw schritten aufladen udn das hintereinander

aber direkt einkaufen und mehre Paysafe Karten nutzen ist nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## Narga (27. November 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie? Bei Steam kann man also doch noch mit mehreren PSCs bezahlen?



Nein, man kann dort nur mehrmals aus einer PSC Guthaben 'rausholen'. Du könntest so zum Beispiel eine 30€ PSC kaufen und bei Steam dann einmal 25€ aufladen (30€ gibts nicht) und dann einmal 5€ von der gleichen Karte. Das ist aber auch nichts besonderes, da das auch sonst überall noch möglich ist, nur hier sind es halt gerade Beträge, nicht 5,75 oder so.

EDIT: Zu spät.....


----------



## Crystallot (27. November 2012)

Ich habe dort ein mypaysafecard-Konto, wo ich auf dieses Konto alle Karten rüberziehen konnte, also auch Restbeträge. So brauchte ich bloß meine Daten einzugeben anstatt die Codes eingeben zu müssen (~wie Paypal).
Eigentlich sollte man so immer noch bezahlen können wie vorher, oder etwa nicht?  
Schließlich muss man dort nicht einmal "echte" Daten angeben.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (27. November 2012)

Das ist doch schon seit mehreren Monaten in Kraft!?!
Aber solange Steam diese Aufladefunktion bietet, habe ich kein großes Problem, auch wenn ich es extrem ärgerlich finde, für 30€ Steamguthaben 3x 10€ Guthaben aufzuladen, da man ja immer nur eine PIN eingeben kann. Naja Deutschland und seine Politiker, das lieben wir doch alle <.<


----------



## lunar19 (27. November 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon seit mehreren Monaten in Kraft!?!



Bitte ordentlich lesen...



			
				poiu schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich keine top aktuelle news da schon seit September gültig, aber hier stand noch nichts dazu!


----------



## Cosmas (27. November 2012)

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie sich das auf eve-online auswirkt, da dort die tage wieder account reaktivierung/erneuerung ansteht und das bisher immer über paysafe ging...blöde bürokratenspaten, warum einfach wenn es auch komplizierter geht und bestehende gesetze nur ausgeschöpft werden müssten...die haben doch alle einen an der klatsche...


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2012)

Ich finde die Regelung verdammt nervig, ich bezahle auch ab und zu in anderen Währungen, letztens hat mich ein Kauf für £12 sehr aufgeregt, da es die versprochenen 15€ PSCs nicht gab, am Ende musste eine 25€ PSC herhalten...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. November 2012)

Also unter diesem Vorgehen verstehe Ich nur eine Gängelung der ehrlichen, normalen Kunden. Aber das passt ja auch ganz gut ins Konzept von der Bundesregierung, bzw. der EU! Die wollen doch am liebsten alles überwachen und jede Möglichkeit der Anonymität verhindern.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (27. November 2012)

So sinnlos und dämlich -.- es gibt tausende andere Methoden das Problem mit solcher Art von Geldwäsche zu lösen. Aber "DAS HIER" ist eindeutig ein falscher Weg!


----------



## turbosnake (27. November 2012)

Imo auch.

Aber ich habe eh immer mein Guthaben aufgeladen, außer beim 1 Mal war das Geld sofort da.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2012)

Ich nutze auch Paysafe Karten.
Und habe schon gemerkt dass das nicht mehr geht.
Blöde Sache und dabei geht es nur um ein paar Euro. Ist ja nicht so dass einer Millionen Euros wäscht.


----------



## poiu (27. November 2012)

Crystallot schrieb:


> Ich habe dort ein mypaysafecard-Konto, wo ich auf dieses Konto alle Karten rüberziehen konnte, also auch Restbeträge. So brauchte ich bloß meine Daten einzugeben anstatt die Codes eingeben zu müssen (~wie Paypal).
> Eigentlich sollte man so immer noch bezahlen können wie vorher, oder etwa nicht?
> Schließlich muss man dort nicht einmal "echte" Daten angeben.



bestehende Konten betrifft das nicht, neue kann man nicht mehr anlegen und ob du auf dein altes Konto noch Geld aufladen kannst, kann ich dir nicht sagen. aber klingt nach nein

@Threshold dito trotzdem ärgerlich und umständlich


----------



## kühlprofi (28. November 2012)

Ich habe auch gerne die Paysafecard benutzt. Durch diese Änderungen geht aber einer der grössten Vorteile flöten. Schliesslich will man ja nicht nur in Steam was einkaufen, wo man sich ein Konto vollpumpen kann ^^.
Die beste Alternative, so als Tipp, wäre sich einfach eine Prepaid Kreditkarte anzuschaffen. Mein Bruder hat sich ebenfalls eine solche besorgt. Diese kann man mit x beliebigen Beträgen aufladen und auch nicht überziehen. z.B. Prepaid Mastercard

Gruss


----------



## killer89 (28. November 2012)

Sorry, is noch n bissl früh für mich: aber was hat das dann mit Paypal auf sich? Ich werd bestimmt nicht meine Daten irgendwo anders hinterlegen... wird eben nur noch per Nachnahme bestellt... oder auf Rechnung - was ja leider kaum ein Shop anbietet...

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (28. November 2012)

killer89 schrieb:


> Sorry, is noch n bissl früh für mich: aber was hat das dann mit Paypal auf sich? Ich werd bestimmt nicht meine Daten irgendwo anders hinterlegen... wird eben nur noch per Nachnahme bestellt... oder auf Rechnung - was ja leider kaum ein Shop anbietet...
> 
> MfG



Ja das hat ja eigentlich nichts mi Paypal zu tun. Bei Paypal hast du ja quasi einfach EIN Konto. Bei den Paysafecards hast du kein Konto sonder jede Karte hat seinen Betrag und diese können eben nun nicht mehr so einfach kombiniert werden. Sprich wenn du einen Restbetrag von 2 Euro auf einer 20 Euro Paysafecard hast kannst du die 2 Euro nicht einfach mit einer neuen 50 Euro Paysafecard kombinieren und so etwas für 52 Euro kaufen ^^.


----------



## Ratracer008 (28. November 2012)

Ich hab immer viele Paysafe Cards genutzt und deswegen liegen bei mir bestimmt noch 20€ in Restbeträgen rum.
Ist schon sehr ärgerlich, dass das Nutzen von mehreren Karten in einem Bezahlvorgang nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Yellowbear (28. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Die beste Alternative, so als Tipp, wäre sich einfach eine Prepaid Kreditkarte anzuschaffen. Mein Bruder hat sich ebenfalls eine solche besorgt. Diese kann man mit x beliebigen Beträgen aufladen und auch nicht überziehen. z.B. Prepaid Mastercard



Wo gibt es denn so eine Prepaid Kreditkarte? Hatte mich mit dem Thema schon vor längerer Zeit mal beschäftigt, aber nur mMn unseriöse Anbieter gefunden.


----------



## poiu (28. November 2012)

AN jeder Tankstelle/Kiosk usw. wo man auch paysafe & Co auflade karten bekommt, jetzt kommt das dicke  aber.

Es gibt mehrere anbiter und VISA und MC karten, nachteil ist das meist nur die erste Aufladung kostelos ist, die Karte an sich meist um die 10€ kosten und wenn ich mich richtig entsinne nach einem jahr fallen wieder gebühren an.

spätere Kartenaufladung kosten 

Trotzdem sind diese Karten für Reisen und Internet einkauf sehr gut, aber deutlich umständlicher als paysafekarten.

mywirecard: Die prepaid Kreditkarte für Shops on- und offline


----------



## Airboume (28. November 2012)

Ich hab zu den Änderungen auch schonmal eine böse Mail geschrieben (wo natürlich keine Antwort kam) und psc aufgegeben.

Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass die Rücküberweisung 7€ kostet (soweit ich das noch im Gedächtnis habe).
Sprich 9€ Restguthaben --> 2€ kommen auf dem Konto an...


----------



## Yellowbear (28. November 2012)

Habs mir mal durchgelesen und scheint ein ganz gutes Angebot zu sein. Sollte man sich auf jeden Fall für den nächsten USA-Urlaub etc. merken.
Die Karte kostet 9,95€ + Aufladeguthaben. Lädt man per Überweisung auf, kostet es 1€ Gebühr. Das finde ich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2012)

Unglaublich nervig ist das. Wenn man online irgendwas kaufen will dann sieht man auf den ersten Blick z.B. 9.95€ als Preis aber dann kommen plötzlich noch die PSC Gebühren dazu die sich ja natürlich kein Shop leisten kann und dann biste bei 11€ oder so und darfst erstmal ne 25er PSC kaufen  Bei mir hab ich noch keinen einzigen Laden gefunden der es mittlerweile auch mal auf die Reihe bekommen hat die anderen PSC's anzubieten. Sind alle noch bei 10, 25 und 50€ hängen geblieben...
Und bis ich Paypal etc nutzen kann dauert es noch..


----------



## poiu (28. November 2012)

@Yellowbear vor allem für Ausland Aufenthalt sind diese Karten Klasse, aber da fällt unserer Regierung bestimmt auch noch was ein


----------



## merhuett (28. November 2012)

Weiß nicht wie es bei der amazon Karte ist.. aber bei uns gibt's von der Sparkasse sone wacken card für 25 € im Jahr. '


----------



## Research (28. November 2012)

Und die Spielautomaten werden dank Schwaz-Geld nicht in solche Gesetze genommen.
Scheinheilige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## killer89 (29. November 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ja das hat ja eigentlich nichts mi Paypal zu tun. Bei Paypal hast du ja quasi einfach EIN Konto. Bei den Paysafecards hast du kein Konto sonder jede Karte hat seinen Betrag und diese können eben nun nicht mehr so einfach kombiniert werden. Sprich wenn du einen Restbetrag von 2 Euro auf einer 20 Euro Paysafecard hast kannst du die 2 Euro nicht einfach mit einer neuen 50 Euro Paysafecard kombinieren und so etwas für 52 Euro kaufen ^^.



Ah ok, dann hat mich die Bemerkung im Startpost ein wenig verwirrt.
Für mich ändert sich somit nix aumen:

MfG


----------



## kühlprofi (29. November 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn so eine Prepaid Kreditkarte? Hatte mich mit dem Thema schon vor längerer Zeit mal beschäftigt, aber nur mMn unseriöse Anbieter gefunden.


 
Bei uns in der Schweiz kriegst du eine solche von jeder Bank. Credit Suisse, UBS, BEKB usw. Die Jahresgebühr beträgt 25.- SFR was in etwa 20 Euro entspricht. In Deutschland nehme ich an bieten die Banken bestimmt auch sowas an, am besten bei der Bank deines Vertrauens mal anfragen .

Wurde diese Änderung der Paysafecard eigentlich im Voraus kommuniziert, so dass man noch die Möglichkeit hatte das irgendwo zusammenzulegen? Eine Sauerei sowas ^^


----------



## Tikkita (29. November 2012)

Also man bekam da auf jeden Fall eine Infomail von paysafecard dazu und kann ja noch iommer sich das entweder ausbezahlen lassen oder eben in Amazon Gutscheine umwandeln. Aber ich nutz es halt weiterhin für Steam und co und hab da vor allem das ja jetzt auch andere Beträge gibt das schon immer passend.


----------



## NatokWa (3. Dezember 2012)

ALso ich persönlich nutze schon seit einigen Jahren nur noch PayPal im Netz . 

Vorteile : 
1. Geldempänger kriegen die einen Kontodaten NIE zu gesicht da sie das geld direkt von PayPal erhalten .
2. Es funktioniert mit normalem Konto genauso wie mit Kreditkarten , der Geldempfänger weiss in der Regel nichtmal von was er das Geld jetzt bekomt (MUSS es auch net wissen)
3. Ein "Standart"-Konto bei PayPal ist KOMPLET umsonst , Keine Anmeldegebühren , Gründgebühren oder irgendwelche andere Kosten .

Nachteile :
1. Hat wegen dummen Gewäsch in Bild&Co einen schlechten Ruf ... schliesslich kann ja NICHTS das "umsonst" ist auch wirklich gut sein .... erst recht nicht da PayPal ja zu E-Bay gehört .
2. Man kann KEIN Limit angeben (Aber jederzeit alle Transaktionen nachprüfen)

Will hier keine Werbung machen aber ist auf jedenfall besser als ne Pre-Paid Kreditkarte wo sich der Anbieter über jede Transaktion freut (Gebühren) .


----------



## Jahai (3. Dezember 2012)

Paypal kassiert auch. Allerdings vom Verkäufer und nicht vom Käufer.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Dezember 2012)

Und PayPal ist keine neutrale Einrichtung und sperrt willlürlich Konten.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2012)

NatokWa schrieb:


> ALso ich persönlich nutze schon seit einigen Jahren nur noch PayPal im Netz .
> 
> Vorteile :
> 1. Geldempänger kriegen die einen Kontodaten NIE zu gesicht da sie das geld direkt von PayPal erhalten .
> ...


 
Nur angemeldet, um uns das (1. und 2. Pro ist das gleiche, 3. Pro ist falsch, 1. Contra ist unpassend) mitzuteilen? Und soll auch keine Werbung sein? Ist klar..


----------



## Yellowbear (3. Dezember 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> 3. Pro ist falsch



Wieso, er hat doch Recht? Das Konto an sich ist kostenlos. 
Dass Zahlungen den Empfänger kosten, ist natürlich was anderes, aber er hat ja auch nichts gegenteiliges behauptet.


----------



## Research (4. Dezember 2012)

Und wer bezahlt das am Ende?


----------



## wearntear (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin eher für die Paysafecard- das mit PP ist mir zu kompliziert die ganzen Accounts verifizieren und anzumelden und wieder ein anderes Password... und es gibt so viele "Horror Stories" wo man ins Account reinhacken kann oder was auch immer... da ist mir eine einfache PrePaid Karte viel lieber und die kann das gleiche!


----------



## killer89 (8. Dezember 2012)

Prepaid-Karte schön und gut, aber wir sehen ja, es ist angeblich "Geldwäsche". 

So kompliziert ist Paypal dann auch wieder nicht und die Geschichte mit den Passworten für alle möglichen Logins lässt sich prima durch Keepass lösen: ein Masterpasswort und der Rest lässt sich per Copy & Paste nutzen 

MfG


----------



## schmeck (25. Dezember 2012)

beide optionen sind ziemlich unsicher, gute alte überweisung nur.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Dezember 2012)

schmeck schrieb:


> beide optionen sind ziemlich unsicher, gute alte überweisung nur.


 
Naja bei Ebay kauf ich hundertmal lieber etwas mit Paypal.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab das früher immer über die PSC gemacht, aber seit Gamestop die Steamguthaben-Karten anbietet, nehm ich nur noch die.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier gibt es nur keinen GameStop.


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

Tja, das ist dann halt doof


----------



## GreatDay (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte gar keine Lust immer 6 Kilometer zu fahren um bei GameStop die Karten zu holen und mit den PSC kann ich das Guthaben ja trotzdem aufladen^^


----------



## Shona (29. Dezember 2012)

GreatDay schrieb:


> Ich hätte gar keine Lust immer 6 Kilometer zu fahren um bei GameStop die Karten zu holen und mit den PSC kann ich das Guthaben ja trotzdem aufladen^^


Leg mal noch ~20 km drauf für einen GameStop und für PSC's sind es ~5 km 

Nutze schon seit 4 (oder auch mehr) Jahren PP und noch nie Pobleme gehabt und ich kann ohne probleme überall bezahlen. Habe zwar noch eine WireCard (prepaid KK) aber da überweise ich wenn überhaupt mal alle 2 Monate was


----------



## Tikkita (31. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage - sind denn die neuen Werte der paysafecard überall schon erhältlich, weiß das wer?


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2012)

Als ich mir welche  geholt habe gab es die nicht. 
Also nein.


----------



## poiu (2. Januar 2013)

ja eigentlich schon, das läuft direkt über denn Elektronischen Partner und die haben schon vor langer Zeit umgestellt


----------



## Shona (2. Januar 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> ja eigentlich schon, das läuft direkt über denn Elektronischen Partner und die haben schon vor langer Zeit umgestellt


 Meinst du vll sowas https://www.wertkartenverkauf.com/ weil da gibt es die wirklich schon eine weile


----------



## poiu (5. Januar 2013)

Nein ich meine die Systeme am Kiosk.... das läuft über EVA & Co und die haben wahrscheinlich schon lange umgestellt


----------



## Cosmas (5. Januar 2013)

jap kann ich bestätigen, haben alle neuen werte da, die leute.


----------



## Tikkita (12. Januar 2013)

@ turbosnake: wann war denn das alsu du die kaufen wolltest?
Ich hab die Tage auch mal gefragt, da hätte das geklappt.


----------

